# Meeko Came From A Breeder, Needs A Home



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Just wondered if anyone might be interested in Meeko...

https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/33034902


----------



## MythicMut (May 22, 2015)

newlie said:


> Just wondered if anyone might be interested in Meeko...
> 
> https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/33034902


He is a nice looking boy. He is going to need an experienced handler that can dedicate time into him. I hope someone can take him.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Bump for Meeko


----------



## MythicMut (May 22, 2015)

Bump again! :bump:


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Bump


----------

